# Internal Garage Walls & PVA Glue



## Kev_mk3 (Sep 10, 2007)

I see lots of people mentioning to PVA glue the walls first then paint them. Makes perfect sense but is it as simple as mixing PVA glue with water and rolling it on the walls - EG - 50/50 mix banged on with a roller x 2 coats?

Sorry just want clarity as I'm being thick


----------



## SystemClenz (Oct 31, 2008)

That exactly, you can water it down more than that if you need to.


----------



## SKY (Sep 25, 2011)

Not sure I would PVA at all I would prefer the bricks suck at first so that I get better paint adhesion.
I would water the first coat right down. 

You want the paint to fuse to the wall with is a stronger bond than the paint sticking to the PVA.


----------



## Kev_mk3 (Sep 10, 2007)

I see your point. I refurbished a unit the other week and just put 2 thick coats on and it looked great, Just wondered what they meant :lol:


----------



## Johnsy (Oct 20, 2013)

Pva and water is cheaper than paint, that's why most tradesmen/company's will seal a wall with pva/water before applying paint. Cheap pva anyway, don't go buying D3/D4 pva using the cheaper building stuff,


----------



## shudaman (Sep 12, 2010)

Get enough PVA on and you can stick ya tools up lol


----------



## chefy (May 9, 2011)

On the subject of PVA, can you do a concrete garage floor with it, as a sealer ??


----------



## alan h M (Aug 1, 2013)

Gheezer said:


> Apart from sealing the walls for the paint it provides a moisture barrier in both directions and should prolong the paint finish. 50/50 may be too thick. 5:1 or 4:1 should be enough. Also get a cheap paint sprayer (down to 20 quid these days) and spray both the PVA and paint but only thin the paint enough for spraying.


Pva is water based. It will provide no moisture barrier . 
If anything it will cause the paint to fall of.
why would you glue your paint to the wall rather than let the paint stick


----------



## SKY (Sep 25, 2011)

Please anyone reading this thread - Don't PVA - the bond between paint and brick is a lot stronger than the paint sticking to a non absorbent PVA'ed surface.

Also I would only use exterior masonry paint like sandtex of weathershield on my internal bricks - you can get it in trade size tubs from Costco and Makro in pure brilliant white.

If you are painting blocks rather than bricks you will find that a white wash as first coat will help.


----------



## Kev_mk3 (Sep 10, 2007)

SKY said:


> Please anyone reading this thread - Don't PVA - the bond between paint and brick is a lot stronger than the paint sticking to a non absorbent PVA'ed surface.
> 
> Also I would only use exterior masonry paint like sandtex of weathershield on my internal bricks - you can get it in trade size tubs from Costco and Makro in pure brilliant white.
> 
> If you are painting blocks rather than bricks you will find that a white wash as first coat will help.


Thats what I am going to do again :thumb:


----------



## organisys (Jan 3, 2012)

SKY said:


> Please anyone reading this thread - Don't PVA - the bond between paint and brick is a lot stronger than the paint sticking to a non absorbent PVA'ed surface.
> 
> Also I would only use exterior masonry paint like sandtex of weathershield on my internal bricks - you can get it in trade size tubs from Costco and Makro in pure brilliant white.
> 
> If you are painting blocks rather than bricks you will find that a white wash as first coat will help.


THIS!

And don't PVA a dusty concrete floor either, it won't last. Use a dedicated concrete floor sealer.


----------



## p1tse (Feb 4, 2007)

Thanks
I'm thinking of painting bricks in garage but would prefer clean plasterboard look


----------



## lofty (Jun 19, 2007)

I think the rage to PVA walls before painting was started on one of the home make over programmes, diy SOS or the likes.No paint manufacturer recommends applying PVA before painting, and Uni Bond do not recommend it either
http://www.specifinder.com/brochures/3013_pdf6.pdf


----------



## m00k (Mar 22, 2007)

I started painting my coarse concert block garage walls four years ago when we moved in

I sealed one wall with watered down pva then began to paint but lost the plot as it was heart breaking 

Finally got back to trying again with a cheap £8 hand pump pressure sprayer off eBay, the paint def takes to the pva'd Wallace better thn none pva so I'm now applying pva to the rest


----------



## organisys (Jan 3, 2012)

SKY said:


> Please anyone reading this thread - Don't PVA - the bond between paint and brick is a lot stronger than the paint sticking to a non absorbent PVA'ed surface.
> 
> Also I would only use exterior masonry paint like sandtex of weathershield on my internal bricks - you can get it in trade size tubs from Costco and Makro in pure brilliant white.
> 
> If you are painting blocks rather than bricks you will find that a white wash as first coat will help.


This!!!!!


----------



## organisys (Jan 3, 2012)

lofty said:


> I think the rage to PVA walls before painting was started on one of the home make over programmes, diy SOS or the likes.No paint manufacturer recommends applying PVA before painting, and Uni Bond do not recommend it either
> http://www.specifinder.com/brochures/3013_pdf6.pdf


It's a tight ar$se trick to avoid paint soaking into substrate and requiring more coats. It saves time and paint. It does NOT provide a better finish or allow the paint to bond to the wall as well.

If you like your paint to flake off your wall in chunks everytime you knock it with something then carry on.....


----------



## Plane (Sep 1, 2008)

I just painted my block walls with interior paint to which I added fungicide to. I bought the fungicide in a "factory" style paint shop.

The interior paint was a lot cheaper than masonry.

For my floor I used PVA as a sealant (was advised to) and it a co(k up. The floor paint applied after lifts. I'm going to have to strip it at some stage. It's a pain in the bum.

OLD pic of the walls and teh way the floor went.


----------

